# Spark Plug gap on a tune



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So since I have the BNR LS7 coils it has opened up the question again of what should my plugs be gapped at. I assume since they are over double the voltage of stock, I could open the gap up. I believe this would increase fuel economy, but at what risk? Does it have any other benefits? I know usually plugs are gapped down for a tune. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> So since I have the BNR LS7 coils it has opened up the question again of what should my plugs be gapped at. I assume since they are over double the voltage of stock, I could open the gap up. I believe this would increase fuel economy, but at what risk? Does it have any other benefits? I know usually plugs are gapped down for a tune. Thoughts? Thanks


I saw @[email protected] was back on the forum recently. Try asking him.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I saw @[email protected] was back on the forum recently. Try asking him.


Yeah I sometimes try to when I send in tune logs. He’s there to get a tune update and go to the next one I figure though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah I sometimes try to when I send in tune logs. He’s there to get a tune update and go to the next one I figure though.


Maybe @jblackburn has some input. I just remembered the @XtremeRevolution has this setup as well. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So I opened them up to around .035 and it was misfire city on the tuning logs. Didn’t have time to let it cool enough to pull them back out. BNR facebook peoples suggested .018 to .020. I think I will go the 18 and see how things perform.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

weren't you at .02 something before ?? I put mine in at .028 on the MSD without the tune .. given I havent checked them since and I have a tune on it now.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Google says they're 45k volts to the plugs.

When coil packs first came out, they were 50k volts with .045 to .060 gap.

.035 should be an easy gap for them.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Google says they're 45k volts to the plugs.
> 
> When coil packs first came out, they were 50k volts with .045 to .060 gap.
> 
> .035 should be an easy gap for them.


But weren't those engine were naturally aspirated?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

JLL said:


> But weren't those engine were naturally aspirated?


According to torque. It takes some throttle before the turbo works. 

It's still an easy gap. Regardless.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We had best results around .022-.025 on our cars. Boost means small gaps. High performance turbo cars like the GTR run .025 stock from factory. Higher boost builds get as tight as .018.


----------

